# Steelhead report on the AuSable



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

From AAA fishing report :

Oscoda anglers are doing well on *Cooke and Foote Dam Ponds* for pike, perch, blue gill, pan fish and *steelhead*. Baits working well include wigglers, spawn, suckers and golden shiners. On the Au Sable River *above the dam* steelhead action is good. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

No wonder I have been having trouble catching them...Still don't know Kelly is able to drift this time of year.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Above the dam is where all the big steelhead live! They have to jump clear over Foote Dam (with no ladder) so they are all really good fish.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Never thought about it that way..That's why you are the Guru..:lol:

Nice meeting ya Saturday afternoon..Yellow F-350


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Steelhead on steriods. No wonder we are all in awe of their jumping ability.....lol. MAybe this is the reason why they are not in big numbers in the Ausable anymore. They all jump above the dam and don't know how to get back down.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Above the dam is where all the big steelhead live! They have to jump clear over Foote Dam (with no ladder) so they are all really good fish.


:lol:! He is not lying about this.....


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Aw man! the secret is out, one of my best holes is by the paddle boat!:lol:


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

and one of my best baits is candy corn:lol:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

You know, I once read in the CO reports about a person taking a male and female salmon and trying to create reproduction. He was cited for some sort of ticket. Maybe he did it with some steelhead and create a strain for himself. Maybe we've been missing out on something

I think we should all start fishing up there and give it a try

Ausable_steelhead would probably find a fish or two up there.:lol:


----------

